# Watch - History Of The Modern Wristwatch - Any Good?



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone has this book and is it any good?

Watch - History Of The Modern Wristwatch

By Pieter Doensen

Certainly looks interesting to me but I thought I'd ask before I took the plunge.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes Gary,

I have it....a very useful reference for anyone interested in electric, electronic, tuning fork & quartz watches. Also covers the designers.

My only criticism is that the photos of the movements are far too small.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ron!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rondeco said:


> Many divers in it ?


No...like a said, a really good book.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Excellent book.

I know where they're for sale new for Â£65.00 if that's any cheaper than you're considering paying ?

If it is PM me & i'll give you the address.

Dave


----------

